# Neutered Male Needs home.



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

PM me for location. 

I have a Dumbo Blue berkshire boy who likes to be overly dominant. He will not harm anything but my girls are all kinda special situations and they cant take it.


----------



## Tomakze (May 26, 2014)

Location would be bueno...


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

I know it would but I try not to post my location on public forums ... 

but adoptions in Ohio, kentucky and Indiana are possible. I do not feel comfortable using my exact location. 

This is him. If you are interested or have questions, please PM me


----------



## cammipooh (Apr 26, 2014)

You don't need an exact location. Maybe a town and state or county and state? I'm in Goshen, IN. Is there a fee?

Love, Cameron and Sneezes


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

he is pending adoption. And What I have already given I am uncomfortable with. I dont usually even put my region of the country.


----------

